# Need information on canada immigration



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,

My sister has applied for canada immigration from India.
After a long waiting, she last week got a request for Medical check up with a list of Indian doctors. I have couple of Questions if someone could help please/
1) Is "receiving a request for Medical and Police clearance" an indication that decision on her application is very near?

2) She had applied her application from India so she got a list of Indian doctors. But after her application she had moved to Australia for studies. Now she is studying there. Can she send the Medical reports done at Australia and send to immigration?

Your opinions would be really helpful. Please suggest.

Thank you,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sister has applied for canada immigration from India.
> After a long waiting, she last week got a request for Medical check up with a list of Indian doctors. I have couple of Questions if someone could help please/
> ...


!) If Medical/Police reports requested that's a strong indication she has overcome the first/major hurdle for immigration to Canada.

2) She can have the medical done in Oz but it must be done by a doctor authorized by Canadian Immigration.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a list of doctors in Australia to be used for Canadian Immigration purposes.

Designated Medical Practitionners


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Here is a list of doctors in Australia to be used for Canadian Immigration purposes.
> 
> Designated Medical Practitionners


Hi Auld Yin,

Thanks a lot for your replies. Just 2 more doubts,

1) They have written to get PCC from "Indian Mission" incase someone is outside India. My sister is currently at Australia from last 2 years, but her correspondence address was her Indian permanent address. I checked and found that "Indian Mission" at australia takes 45 days to 60 days to give PCC, but canada immigration department just gave her 45 days (very less)..How can she handle this situation?Can she ask for more days to Canada immigration department?

2) They have sent her list of doctors from india. does that mean that they need her to get her medical done from India only?

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------

